# L1 owners, plumber or tanked



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Tanked or Plumbed*​
Tanked975.00%Plumbed325.00%


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

For those who can be arsed! Simple question. Are you tanked or plumbed in?


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

plumbed! Silent shots go hand in hand with the beauty of the machine in my opinion!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm now an L1 owner which is tanked. The thought of silent operation does excite me somewhat


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

done forget to vote!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Tanked , that way I'm in control of water quality .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Tanked , that way I'm in control of water quality .


I use a Brita filter system and feel the same way!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> I use a Brita filter system and feel the same way!


 I have a quell 600 and would love to use it however

unfortunatly the water this way of the world is not ideal ,phosphate and nitrates being a big issue as our water catchment area is mainly high intensity arable land .


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Plumbed and with an inline water filter. Silent operation and no constant refilling. Flush as much as you like to clean after a shot. Once you've plumbed there is no looking back.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

tanked

but a cant be arsed option on the poll would be useful


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

working dog said:


> tanked
> 
> but a cant be arsed option on the poll would be useful


agreed but so would like to be plumbed but cannot.......and I do not know how to change the poll! I could not have a lever that was not plumbed in. thats 50% of the rationale gone!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

that calls for a 4th option - CBA in completing the poll

on a serious note, I would love to have mine plumbed in but this would mean damaging the tiled floor to get water to the machine and losing a cupboard for in line water treatment, neither of which are great options right now


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Tanked, but would like to plumbed but too inconvenient.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Plumbed in, I wish I was plumbed out too


----------

